
Gap's Failure Wasn't the Logo - duck
http://www.baekdal.com/insights/gaps-failure-wasnt-the-logo
======
antidaily
Yes. Yes, it was.

~~~
devmonk
I think the points were:

\- The original logo was broken, just not nearly as broken as the new one. So
the decision to change the logo wasn't bad- the new logo was.

\- They appear to be having some style issues (not meeting customer
expectations more recently). I didn't see any backing data for this or for the
fact that people are now spending more than they did. In fact, I'd bet that
people are still fairly cheap currently, due to the economy, which has not
turned around.

\- They appear to be having some brand/marketing leadership issues (e.g.
telling customers that they might change logo background to red for "Holiday"
after saying they'd switch the logo back to the original, obviously trying to
get feedback on whether that was a bad idea also, right after customers said
they didn't want a logo change).

\- Paying attention to social media and switching the logo back was a smart
move, because of those that knew of the logo switch, more than half said it
would or might influence their decision to buy Gap products (in a bad way I
assume, but that wasn't defined).

